# Concrete stain



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Work in progress here but I thought I'd show it. Yesterday we did the prep work. This is inside for a customer's gym floor.

This is the prep step. 

Clean first.
Etching solution.
Power wash and vacuum, because it is an interior and water won't drain.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Next step is our staining process. This is a multi-colored finish.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good!

Is that a gloss finish, or is it still wet with water? 

We've been looking at concrete staining for some floors at our facilities. It had been done on a newer facility we had constructed about fifteen years ago. It has held up really well, and accepts a wax really well also.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice! Acid stain or water based and which brand did you use? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

Not to thread jack, but I've used this before with good results. 

http://www.kemikostainforconcrete.com/application_info.html

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Is that a gloss finish, or is it still wet with water?
> 
> We've been looking at concrete staining for some floors at our facilities. It had been done on a newer facility we had constructed about fifteen years ago. It has held up really well, and accepts a wax really well also.


That's just stain, wet still. The color looks way different now. We neutralized it late today and will seal in the morning. Going to post pics of that.

Yeah if you have the capacity and desire, etc. Give it a shot. Can't hurt and only adds to your portfolio. Not many people can pull off a nice job or speaclty work. Least not around here, quick, dirty, and ordinary. Give me the money, and run.

So you might be on to something good. Try it and see!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Nice! Acid stain or water based and which brand did you use?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


It's acid.

Brand: eagle.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

WestEndPainting said:


> Not to thread jack, but I've used this before with good results.
> 
> http://www.kemikostainforconcrete.com/application_info.html
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Cool. Have to look into the kemiko stuff more. Always looking to learn.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I really like the look of that.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks great. Let us know what product you use to seal it, number of coats, application tricks, etc.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great!

We are working in a home that just had the basement floor done like this. I wish I was there to see how they did it. I want to learn.

Good excuse for me to buy more power tools.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

15 years ago concrete stain was the big money maker in Orlando

jobs like Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede, restaurants, coffee shops, pizza places & condos in downtown were crazy as not many offered this service

i even did a barn converted into a home on a 2,600 acres orange grove / cattle ranch where i lived for 4 years 

we used Scofield ... great product


.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

When you neutralize the acid how do you contain the water and where do you dispose of it? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> When you neutralize the acid how do you contain the water and where do you dispose of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


We use a wet vac. And work in sections so the guy scrubbing doesn't get too far away from the guy cleaning with the vac.

Disposal is usually on site. Regs here aren't what they are in a lot of other states. Usually a hole in the dirt that gets filled in. When we vacuum it becomes a slurry/paste vs. a liquid. Although there is some liquid, mostly water.

In other states with other regs. you'll have to do what they want you to do.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Any pics of how it looks now?


----------

